# Need help identifying twin-boom aircraft



## guitarhack (Aug 29, 2010)

Need help identifying this twin-boom aircraft.
Thank you.


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 29, 2010)

C-119 Flying Boxcar I think


----------



## guitarhack (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you Colin1. I believe you are correct. This grouping of photographs is what threw me off. A formation of C-119's wouldnt have been in the same period as the other photos.


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 29, 2010)

guitarhack said:


> Thank you Colin. I believe you are correct. This grouping of photographs is what threw me off. A formation of C-119's wouldnt have been in the same period as the other photos.


Glad I (hopefully) got it right
not my strong hand - was it Vietnam vintage, or Korea?


----------



## guitarhack (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't know. Most of the photo grouping is from 1943-1944 Guam, Truk and of the 55th Weather Reconnaissance Squadron, Long Range. Doesn't fit.
Maybe you can help me with the other post of aircraft identification.


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 29, 2010)

guitarhack said:


> I don't know. Most of the photo grouping is from 1943-1944 Guam, Truk and of the 55th Weather Reconnaissance Squadron, Long Range. Doesn't fit.
> Maybe you can help me with the other post of aircraft identification.


Stars'n'bars aren't appropriate for 43-44


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2010)

Boxcar was a paratrooping aircraft in the 1950s to early 1960s.


----------

